# my take on 13th hour clock



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Were always striving to be original soooo i made a new prop a 13 hour clock...
i feel like its missing something if you could point it out please let me know but overall, Lemme know what you think






ENJOY 
:xbones:EMU:xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that's a very different take, love it EMU!


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

GOT IT!!! hahah im going to buy a black wreath for around it, and some purple lights.. should i??


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

A black wreath and lights would be cool. I think its a very nice take, with the numbers falling. It feels dream -like, like that Salvador Dali painting with the clocks. Nice job!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

LOL, great!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really nice. Love that all the numbers are fallen to the bottom. I think your additions will look great.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

the wreath is a cool idea. I found a similar one that may help with reference.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

OMG, thats AWESOME!!!! where'd you find that, mine was cuz i was watch The twilight zone and i thought it up but i guess i should give this person credit... that looks AWESOME thanks for the pic


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

I found it here http://hauntedmansion-northside.blogspot.com/ This guy is amazing. Check out his office. I want a room like that!

Good luck with the clock.

also check out this out site. http://www.socalhalloween.com/


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

OHH ive heard of the haunted mansion northside... wow i never knew that he did one... WELL GUYS im not so original, credit to THe Haunted MAnsion Northtside LOL thanks Dubbax3


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

leave it to you


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

That's very nice! I really like it.


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

EMU said:


> Were always striving to be original soooo i made a new prop a 13 hour clock...


From the looks of that other guy's clock, I guess you're not "striving to be original" quite soooo much, huh?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice emu
y a border would be good... 
you could try a square border also...fill in the gaps then with something


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Great job EMU! Keep adding a bit each year and soon you'll give that guy a run for his money.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

octoberist said:


> From the looks of that other guy's clock, I guess you're not "striving to be original" quite soooo much, huh?


sooo i didnt know someone had made one already sue me. LOL

thanks for all the kudos guys.. next time ill dig deeper into the peanut shell i call a brain pull something else out


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

EMU said:


> next time ill dig deeper into the peanut shell i call a brain pull something else out


I was just joking with you. You did a good job with that clock. Most people just buy stuff instead of making stuff.


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

octoberist said:


> I was just joking with you. You did a good job with that clock. Most people just buy stuff instead of making stuff.


don't worry, it was takin as a joke, thank you but i give that dude the credit, his is WAY cooler, and i changed my mind about the wreath i feel like im just robbing him so im going to think something else up


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I like it, but I agree, it needs some sort of border. Maybe some black twigs or vines around it.... or some bats or spiders or something....


----------

